# Port forwarding on a UT Starcom UT300R2U



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

Guys, I need to forward ports with my UT Starcom UT300R2U router. My service provider is BSNL. Could anyone tell me how to go about this?

P.S: I checked out Portforward.com. They did have a tutorial for this router. But the service provider was MTNL. It's different with BSNL.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

*www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2U/UT-300R2Uindex.htm


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 8, 2008)

i hav the same modem and this guide works *portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2U/Utorrent.htm


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

Ya just select the apps you want to port forward.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

I already mentioned in my first post that I tried portforward.com. Mine is a BSNL one, and the interface is different. I've digged into the router settings, but was unable to find port forwarding settings.


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 8, 2008)

i too hav same modem on bsnl connection...which settings did u miss?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

The interface of my router is different.


----------



## hansraj (Nov 9, 2008)

ya... even i faced this problem that the NAT setting dont show up on the router when we enter via 192.168.1.1. It appears that BSNL/MTNL has disabled this option for the customers!!!!  I dont know whether its intentional or just some other setting which has affected the display of NAT page. I have WA3002G4.
   However i found my own solution so do it carefully and try to find similar entries in your router page. 
1. Go to Management > settings page in your router home page. You will find an option of "backup settings". First and foremost make a back-up which is a small file and save it somewhere.
2. Now in the Management section go to "Restore Defaults", you will find a page with tab "Restore Default Settings".
3. Once you do it, your modem will restart with factory settings and now you will be able to see the NAT in "Advanced Setup" section.

Caution: Mine was BSNL connection with WA3002G4 for which I told the BSNL guy at the time of Modem Set up that I dont want my internet to be connected automatically (they enter the username and password in modem to do it). So i used to dial up on requirement basis. Hence I had no adverse affect when i restored my modem to factory settings and was able to dial and connect without any problem. But if you have a setup where your modem connects automatically on switching on then my advise is "DONT RESTORE TO FACTORY SETTINGS". You may not be able to connect automatically therafter unless you know how to configure or someone else here on the forum can tell us how to do it. you will have to configure dial up on your OS. Here you may use this back up which you have done in step one.

I dont know but is there a "reset to factory setting" button behind your router????


----------

